# Brassica ban in OR for 180 days



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Got a notice today from our State Dept of Ag. Oregon has placed a ban on brassicas for the next 180 days unless renewed.

Companies can honor any order for 1/2 oz or less per variety.

Just wanted to do an FYI


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am not understanding this ... what is brassica and why would it be banned?


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> I am not understanding this ... what is brassica and why would it be banned?


Brassica:

B. balearica: Mallorca cabbage
B. carinata: Abyssinian mustard or Abyssinian cabbage, used to produce biodiesel
B. elongata: elongated mustard
B. fruticulosa: Mediterranean cabbage
B. hilarionis: St Hilarion cabbage
B. juncea: Indian mustard, brown and leaf mustards, Sarepta mustard
B. napus: rapeseed, canola, rutabaga (swede/Swedish turnip/swede turnip)
B. narinosa: broadbeaked mustard
B. *****: black mustard
B. oleracea: kale, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, kai-lan, Brussels sprouts, kohlrabi
B. perviridis: tender green, mustard spinach
B. rapa (syn B. campestris): Chinese cabbage, turnip, rapini, komatsuna
B. rupestris: brown mustard
B. septiceps: seventop turnip
B. tournefortii: Asian mustard

As to why it should be banned... ?????:scratch:scratch:scratch


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The only thing I could find ...

Oregon farmers and the public are celebrating a major victory after Gov. John Kitzhaber signed the HB 2427 bill into law on Wednesday. This means that commercial production of canola will be banned in the Willamette Valley Protected District until 2019. The moratorium follows the positive outcome of a lawsuit filed by the Center for Food Safety (CFS) against the Oregon Department of Agriculture (ODA), which had sought to allow canola production in a region where it has long been under a ban.

The lawsuit was triggered by the February ruling of the ODA, which would have opened the way to canola planting despite fierce public opposition. Last August, the ODA sought to introduce canola production in the Willamette Valley from the fall of 2012. Acting on behalf of local growers, the CFS and Friends of Family Farmers challenged the temporary rule and their appeal succeeded. However, the ODA continued to pursue its goal and proposed that planting start in the spring of 2013. This led to the lawsuit filed by the CFS on April 25, 2013.

http://www.processingmagazine.com/a...signs-off-on-canola-ban-for-willamette-valley

The main concern is that canola could cross-pollinate with other Brassica crops, such as mustard greens, broccoli, and kale. If that should happen, the genetic integrity of the seeds would be compromised. Another fear is that new pests and plant diseases will come into the valley in the wake of canola.

http://www.corvallisadvocate.com/2013/0509-proposed-canola-ban-hits-oregon-legislature/


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry, I was in a rush when I posted that.

There is a plant virus going around. I will see if I can get a copy of the notice scanned.

Caused by black leg virus affecting the brassica. Something like whole counties are banning it trying to starve it out.

I work the dealer side, not the web order side. Wanted to post that up fast in case people wanted to sneak it in before all the dealers got word.

We will still send up to 1/2 oz per variety.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is a news article

http://www.capitalpress.com/Oregon/...willamette-valley-brassica-crops#.U78Xv8u9KSM


----------

